# Dating a girl in your class?



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

It seems like a bad idea to try lol, but I find a girl in my class very attractive. I'm pretty scared to approach her but I don't know if I want to just sit there and do nothing about it either. I'm mainly concerned about how awkward it could be for me and her if I tried and made a complete dong out of myself hahaha. 

So is it worth the risk? Anything you say would help as I'm just a social noob.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Try to find her doing homework for that class somewhere, then sit in the general area and just happen to be doing your homework for that class at the same time (complete coincidence of course). This could lead to something. Trying to start something during a class could be tricky because there's not a lot of time to chat.

I find that us SAers tend to regret the things we *don't* do or say, where as others regret things they do/say. This could be one of those situations that you regret if you don't go for it. Easier said than done, but good luck.


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha oh man. It's kind of a big campus for that, and I don't think I really want to stalk anyone lol. 

It's seems like a bit of both for me actually. When I'm around a group of people I tend to be more quiet and calculating about what I say and I have some negative thoughts afterward because I feel like I didn't contribute enough or what I did contribute was dumb or something like that.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i asked out two girls who were in my clases.... it wasnt bad.... one said yes then changed her mind the next day(i asked her to prom though) and the other just said no... i still talked to both afterward and it was only awkward for a day or two< than things went back to normal


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

et1991 said:


> It seems like a bad idea to try lol, but I find a girl in my class very attractive. I'm pretty scared to approach her but I don't know if I want to just sit there and do nothing about it either. I'm mainly concerned about how awkward it could be for me and her if I tried and made a complete dong out of myself hahaha.
> 
> So is it worth the risk? Anything you say would help as I'm just a social noob.


Tell her she looks familiar. Ask her if you have had any classes together before now. After she has thought about it and said "I don't think so", introduce yourself casually and friendly (as if it were proper social protocol.)

From then on, say hi to her every day and ask her how she is doing. Compliment her on something that you like (don't compliment a plain t shirt or jeans. Especially don't compliment her on her looks yet. Compliment a dress, interesting necklace, drawing that she has done, or shoes...).

Exchange phone numbers in case you have homework questions/miss a class. Don't text her until a day or two after. When you do text her, make it about the homework. After she helps you, thank her and ask her what she is up to. Take it from there.

Start hanging out if you have common interests.

Grow closer and then ask her out.


----------



## Mind in Flight (Feb 24, 2012)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> You don't "ask girls out" like that out of the blue. It doesn't work that way until you know she likes you. What you do is talk to her get to know her and hint that you like her by flirting. After a certain point she will give you a signal that she likes you. That's when you ask her out. It saves both of you the awkwardness because nothing is ever fully put out there, it's all unspoken.


Just out of curiosity, what would you do to start talking to her? There's a girl in one of my classes I'd like to be friends with, but I'm having trouble even starting a conversation with her. Plus, now that I haven't even said "Hi" in the first few classes, I feel like it might be odd for me to start all of a sudden...

I agree with your advice for et1991 though.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

course it's worth the risk go 4 it


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all of your input. I guess I'll just have to try breaking out of the old mold then.


----------

